# Selling the S10. Buying a Z or a Goat. I need opinions.



## Whyzed (Apr 2, 2008)

I am currently trying to sell my lifted S10 that I have owned for about 3 years now. I bought the truck stock and have put thousands of dollars into it. The time has come however, where I realized I just have to get something faster than 15-16 seconds in the 1/4 mile.

I am not looking for bias responses, but I realize these are enviable. I have narrowed my choices down to these two ('03+ Z or '05+ GTO), but I have struggled over which I should get for about a year now.

I love the color of the Z called, "Lemans Sunset" and I am looking to spend about $20,000-$22,000, so this narrows me to either a 2003 or 2004 350Z.

I will not get the 5.7L GTO, so this narrows me to the 2005 or 2006 GTO.

I realize the "up's" and "down's" of both choices, but I am looking for honest and helpful replies only.

Here is what I have figured for each vehicle thus far:

350Z Pros:
More aggressive styling
Excellent handling
Lemans Sunset
"More attractive"
??

350Z Cons:
Not as rare as the goat
??

GTO Pros:
Stop light rumbling 6.0L
Rare
Somewhat faster 1/4 mile
Torque
Back seat
*Sleeper*
??

GTO Cons:
Does not handle as well as the Z
93 Octane (Not essential, but I would definitely run premium)
??

I don't want to spend too much time on this poll, so I am looking for you to fill in some of these pros and cons for me.

I have test driven a '04 LS1 GTO 6-Speed and loved it and I have also driven a '03 VQ35DE 350Z 6-speed. The only advice I can give myself is to test drive both the Z and the LS2 GTO in the same day and compare, but other than this, I am completely and utterly torn.

Let me know what you would do and why please.

I am 19 years of age if that is a factor to you. Thanks in advance guys. I am looking forward to hearing what you have to say.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

first you should ask yourself what you want to do with the car. Do you want to autocross it, go to the strip, or are you just going to daily drive it.


----------



## Whyzed (Apr 2, 2008)

Tri-Power said:


> first you should ask yourself what you want to do with the car. Do you want to autocross it, go to the strip, or are you just going to daily drive it.


I might take it to the track, but this will be my daily driven car.

The driven miles will be roughly:
80% City
20% Highway


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The GTO is more comfortable in both the seats and just interior space. 

The GTO will get better fuel economy on the highway and worse around town. 

Since you've already modded the S-10, that shows you aren't averse to modding, the Z will need signifigant mods to equal the GTO at the strip. The GTO will need signifigant mods to equal the Z at a road course and probably would never be the autoX car the Z is. 

There is very little cargo space in a Z. It's difficult to get a set of golf clubs into it. If you take a trip you have everything visible in the back hatch area in the Z. The GTO has a small trunk, but it is more useable for most things than the Z's hatch. 

I personally love the rumble of the GTO's 6.0, the Z sounds well just not as good. The torque is addicting from the 6.0.

The shifter, on the 6M in the GTO, feels like a piece of workout equipment. The 350Z shifter is much more refined, accurate and a lot easier to live with on a day to day basis. 

Premium sucks, but if you mod the Z to make it fast instead of just quick, your going to need premium too, so that really is a non issue, unless you can live with the 350Z stock. 

I drove the 350Z before buying the GTO. I also drove the Infiniti G35 coupe and it was a much better competitor to the GTO than the 350Z. Maybe you should at that to your list of cars to look at too.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Whyzed said:


> I might take it to the track, but this will be my daily driven car.
> 
> The driven miles will be roughly:
> 80% City
> 20% Highway


Get a Prius with a couple extra battery banks wired in series....


----------



## Whyzed (Apr 2, 2008)

fergyflyer said:


> The GTO is more comfortable in both the seats and just interior space.
> 
> The GTO will get better fuel economy on the highway and worse around town.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is very helpful. I also pondered the G35, but to me, you sacrifice a bit of power for luxury. I do understand this power difference is minuscule, but it also has a price of about $2,000 more than the Z. 

I'm sure the shifter in the GTO can be removed and replaced if it is too much of a problem, correct? I don't see this being an issue however.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

GTO factory shifter is very Buttery... replace it with a GMM ripshift or Hurst short throw. 350z was a easy kill for a factory gto. Plus I hate that fart box muffler sound. you'll get a kick out of reving up your engine next to a jap car and looking at their reaction. go GTO.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know if this will help much, but when i was looking, it came down, at one point, to 350Z vs GTO. I couldn't find why in the world the 350z (With i thought was an equivalent options package) cost $5000 more than the GTO. It would have been a tough choice if the GTO was 5k more than the 350. The other way around, kinda a no brainer for me. I agree with the 350Z being more attractive, i still like them them on the road, but i do NOT envy the drivers. On the other hand, had i bought the 350Z would it be the other way around? Im not sure.

If you like to do that 'zip' 'zip' thing around turns then the 350Z will feel lighter and more nimble. For whatever reason the GTO has this heavy lumbering feeling (Even though i know it can hold its own in the corners). However, you plant your foot in the gto, and you get this stupid smile that doesn't go away.

IMO the GTO is more car for the money.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree 
I just got my GTO a month ago. The way I see it this isnt really a competition they are in way different categories. I mean they are not nearly the same speed, comfort (IMO) or overall feel. Its more like which one do you want.. and this is a serious question. Do you want the elegant headspinner car that can be a chickmagnet at most times? Or do you want the car that doesnt have its looks in the right place, but when someone see's you in theyre rear view mirror... they change lanes thinking your gonna eat him whole. I love scary looking cars like GTO. Just like someone mentioned earlier, you get the sick smile when you floor the GTO, and in a way thats the face the GTO as. When im driving mine around, I feel like a cop regulating all the other sports cars. Honostly they know theyre place when a GTO pulls next to them.
Go with GTO you cant go wrong.


----------



## GTOyeah (Mar 21, 2008)

I too looked at a 350z an 06 with 12k miles before i got my GTO here's a list of pro's and con's when I looked.

Z Pros

Looks
MPG <big time>


Z Cons

Looks ,Cops love to pull over fast looking cars
Power Lack of power when compaired to the GTO
Room NO ROOM.. Im 6'3 270lb's I felt like i was in a match box car.
No backseat 
Z's are everwhere
Small car's dont normaly fair as well in crashes I live in Houston all the highways are deathtrap's.

GTO Pros

POWER MUHAHAHA
MORE POWER 
Room 
Back seat
The Fit and feel of the car is overall better <IMO>
Rare

GTO Cons

GAS HOG
Power = Lead foot
You never know who beat the crap out of a car like that before you...... GET A CARFAX REPORT 
Looks
Bad Radio
Rare.. <less parts for the car if it breaks>
Dealeres are dumb.. <they dont know how to work on our cars>


Thats about all I can think of I ended up with my 04 GTO and I LOVE it. 
but its about what you want POWER or LOOKS. The GTO has a Lot of power and doest look half bad. :cheers


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I know I can speak to this subject because I own both. I have a:

2003 350Z Touring model/auto trans--no mods 42K miles

and

2006 GTO 6 speed--K&N CAI 13K miles

I got the Z first but after several years became frustrated at having no rear seat with a family. However, I loved the car and and enjoyed the driving experience to the fullest. They both run on 91 octane. The GTO is awesome in its own way. I love the back seats and it has a nicer interior. It does not have all the bells and whistles the touring Z has. The GTO will eat the Z alive in the straights but the corners in the Z are some of the most fun you can have in a car. The Z gets better gas mileage all around.

Z-21/29

GTO 16/24

I have had no maintenance issues on either other than routine.

If I had to pick at this point in my life with a wife and a child I would keep 
the GTO.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Interesting discussion. I owned a 350z before my 2005 GTO. First, 350z does not run well on regular gas. The GTO will loose power but it will run on regular gas because of the stock mapping. Second, my insurance went down by $150 every 6 months when I insured the GTO. Third, I go get my grand kids sometimes, there is a backseat in the GTO. Fourth, I love the rumble of stock exhaust. Fifth, unlike many, I love the GTO design.

Best of luck


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

I got my GTO a month before, and I LOVE it. As someone mentioned above, people will change lanes if they see you coming...This is true... Scare people of with ROAR...:willy:
Descisions....Descisions.... Good luck!


----------



## Bowdy's GTO (Dec 15, 2007)

My humble opinion...I think the GTO looks much better (unlike most), obviously has the power advantage, and love the fact that you don't see many...for the Z...I don't think they look good, I have on occasion seen a couple I do like (all in the spoiler and wheels), I dislike their sound, with the factory or non-factory exhaust...they sound ricey...never understood that...and I just like the feeling of a larger car with a little body roll, as apposed to a go-kart type feel...don't get me wrong, the Z has its upsides...I just think the goat has many more...


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Interesting discussion. I owned a 350z before my 2005 GTO. First, 350z does not run well on regular gas. The GTO will loose power but it will run on regular gas because of the stock mapping. Second, my insurance went down by $150 every 6 months when I insured the GTO. Third, I go get my grand kids sometimes, there is a backseat in the GTO. Fourth, I love the rumble of stock exhaust. Fifth, unlike many, I love the GTO design.
> 
> Best of luck


I forgot about the insurance. It is cheaper to insure the Goat over the Z. I think insurance companies like 4 seats. I also agree about the GTO being rare. For every 100 Zs I see I see maybe 1 GTO.:cheers


----------



## Whyzed (Apr 2, 2008)

Lapres_3 said:


> I don't know if this will help much, but when i was looking, it came down, at one point, to 350Z vs GTO. I couldn't find why in the world the 350z (With i thought was an equivalent options package) cost $5000 more than the GTO. It would have been a tough choice if the GTO was 5k more than the 350. The other way around, kinda a no brainer for me. I agree with the 350Z being more attractive, i still like them them on the road, but i do NOT envy the drivers. On the other hand, had i bought the 350Z would it be the other way around? Im not sure.
> 
> If you like to do that 'zip' 'zip' thing around turns then the 350Z will feel lighter and more nimble. For whatever reason the GTO has this heavy lumbering feeling (Even though i know it can hold its own in the corners). However, you plant your foot in the gto, and you get this stupid smile that doesn't go away.
> 
> IMO the GTO is more car for the money.


Well, I won't be buying them new, so I'll probably end up spending the same amount on either car (around 20k). I understand that once you buy a car, you ask yourself why you would even consider that as an option over the car you ended up with and become somewhat of a fanboi. I do know of the grin you get when you slam the gas and this was when I test drove a LS1. I would imagine the 6.0 will give me a more defined smile. 




GTOyeah said:


> I too looked at a 350z an 06 with 12k miles before i got my GTO here's a list of pro's and con's when I looked.
> 
> Z Pros
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is very helpful. I will definitely get a Carfax report on the car I end up choosing, because like you said, they are fast cars and the owner probably wasn't the ideal 20mph under the limit senior citizen we all dream of. I honest like the looks of the GTO, so it's not that I'm thinking I will have to put up with the horrible looks if I decide to buy one.




GOATTEE said:


> I know I can speak to this subject because I own both. I have a:
> 
> 2003 350Z Touring model/auto trans--no mods 42K miles
> 
> ...


Gas mileage isn't a huge deal to me, but it is obviously a factor since prices are steadily rising to $4. Thanks for your 2 cents.



Bowdy's GTO said:


> My humble opinion...I think the GTO looks much better (unlike most), obviously has the power advantage, and love the fact that you don't see many...for the Z...I don't think they look good, I have on occasion seen a couple I do like (all in the spoiler and wheels), I dislike their sound, with the factory or non-factory exhaust...they sound ricey...never understood that...and I just like the feeling of a larger car with a little body roll, as apposed to a go-kart type feel...don't get me wrong, the Z has its upsides...I just think the goat has many more...


I also love how you only see 1 GTO per 20-50 Z's you see. I will have to see whether I like the Go-kart feel or the "body roll" feel.



GOATTEE said:


> I forgot about the insurance. It is cheaper to insure the Goat over the Z. I think insurance companies like 4 seats. I also agree about the GTO being rare. For every 100 Zs I see I see maybe 1 GTO.:cheers


Again, I agree with you about the rarity; it's a good thing in my opinion. It's seems odd to me that the GTO is cheaper to insure, but I'm not going to complain about how cheap something is. 

Thanks for all the helpful replies. Keep them coming.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Whyzed said:


> I do know of the grin you get when you slam the gas and this was when I test drove a LS1. I would imagine the 6.0 will give me a more defined smile.
> 
> yes, the 6.0 is faster, but from the driver's seat you won't feel the difference from the 5.7. Anyway I'd go with the GTO


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Go with the GTO, it is rare to see one in my neck of the woods. I do however see a few 350Z's runnin around. It is not just me not seeing other GTOs, I have friends with mustangs and benz and they dont see the either. Its a good thing. I like being different.:cheers and powerful:willy:


----------



## Whyzed (Apr 2, 2008)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Whyzed said:
> 
> 
> > I do know of the grin you get when you slam the gas and this was when I test drove a LS1. I would imagine the 6.0 will give me a more defined smile.
> ...


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

My mom drives an '05 350Z with 6-speed and NISMO stainless exhaust...

I've driven it once, I found it to be utterly uninspiring, flat power delivery, and just plain slow (compared to what I'm used to...). The handling was sharp, and it had a nice stiff buttoned-down chassis... But overall I gave it a big "yawn", handed her back the keys and, of course, lied and told her I thought it was great... 

The GTO isn't a beauty-queen, but it's a still a handsome car in its own way, and there's something about the tight wheel-to-fender-lip relationship, and the overall stance, that gives it a muscular all-business look. It's definitely got the wolf in sheep's clothing thing going on..

It's more comfortable by a mile, easier to live with, not just more power, but loads more torque, which increases the "fun-factor" exponentially compared to the Z..

The handling is super, but it's not as grippy... Blame the tires and the extra heft..

The factory stereo in the GTO is the WORST... I got better sound from the Jensen and two loose 6x9's in high school...

But, overall, you'll get bored with the Z (my mom is, she wants a GTO now after driving mine, and having been bored with the Z for a long time...), but the GTO has enough personality and raw-power to keep you grinning for a much longer time...

You know how after you own something for awhile, and get used to it, you lose interest??..... You'll lose interest a hell of alot faster with the Z, in my humble opinion.... It's a unique wrapper folded over generic mechanicals...


----------



## Whyzed (Apr 2, 2008)

69bossnine said:


> My mom drives an '05 350Z with 6-speed and NISMO stainless exhaust...
> 
> I've driven it once, I found it to be utterly uninspiring, flat power delivery, and just plain slow (compared to what I'm used to...). The handling was sharp, and it had a nice stiff buttoned-down chassis... But overall I gave it a big "yawn", handed her back the keys and, of course, lied and told her I thought it was great...
> 
> ...


Well, what you say about the tires being the main "problem" means that this could be cured with the purchase of better performing tires? Is this a normal upgrade for someone to make? If so, could you or someone give me a ball park figure on how much this would run me?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

Prius!! Red you are funny LOL


----------

